# GELÖST!! Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS



## kroete73 (23. März 2019)

*GELÖST!! Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem: seit 1-2 Tagen kann ich über mein Windows auf meine (lokale)  Synology NAS nicht mehr zugreifen. 

- kein Zugriff auf Netzlaufwerke
- kein Zugriff auf die Weboberfläche(n) (verschiedene Dienste) mit Chrome, Firefox oder Edge
- SSH über putty funktioniert allerdings

über Linux (Notebook bzw. eigene eigene Installation / HDD auf dem Win 10 Rechner) oder Android funktioniert alles problemlos ...
Allerdings in einer VM Linux Maschine, die auf dem Win 10 Rechner mit NAT im Netz ist bekomme ich auch keinen Zurgriff

Es spielt keine Rolle, ob ich über die IP oder den DNS Namen die NAS aufrufe, beides bleibt ohne Erfolg. 
Der Name wird allerdings richtig aufgelöst und ich bekomme eine "unvollständige" Seite in den Browser geladen, die nichts anzeigt. Das Ganze läuft auch nicht in ein Timeout - der Browsertab zeigt nach Stunden noch an, das etwas läd ,,,




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir vielleicht einer von euch sagen, woran das liegen kann?

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## radeon2g (23. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Hast du Synology Web Assistant benutzt.

Zumindest findet er bei mir den Synology NAS.

Feste IP oder per DCHP.

Oder schau hier mal
Synology im Netzwerk finden - so geht's - CHIP


----------



## kroete73 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Hallo,

sorry, habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen: mit dem Synolog Assistant wird dieDS gefunden.  Ein Speichertest wurde auch erfolgreich durchgeführt. Hier ist dann auch eine Anzeige im Browser gekommen, dass der Test durchgeführt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der IP Adresse kann es ja nicht liegen - mein Notebook (Ubuntu) hat ja Zugriff drauf. Nur eben Windows nicht ...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## radeon2g (23. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Das ist mein Zugriff in Windows:

https://192.168.178.xx:5001


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Die Chipsatz- / LAN-Treiber sind aktuell:
Downloads fuer Intel(R) Ethernet-Anschluss I217-V ?


----------



## kroete73 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Der Port 5001 für die HTTPS Verbindung - die habe ich nicht eingerichtet weil sich das gute Stück im Intranet Zuhause befindet.
Wie aber gesagt, über Ubuntu komme ich drauf - nicht über Windows. Der Port spielt hierbei keine Rolle.

Unter Linux geht alles: CalDAV, Moments, Photostation, SMB Zugriff auf die Freigaben ...

Wenn ich nicht das *zensiert* Windows zum Arbeiten bräuchte .....


Grüße
Bernd


----------



## kroete73 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Hallo wuselsurfer,

das Mainboard ist das Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H aus meiner Sig. Aber wie gesagt, auf der gleichen Hardware nur mit Linux als OS geht ja alles *confused*
Ich geh mal die letzten Windows Updates durch und schau mal nach, ob da was mit dem Netzwerk verändert worden ist ...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## teachmeluv (23. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Womit wurde die VM erstellt? Hyper-V? Standard-Switch konfiguriert? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## kroete73 (23. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

VMware 15 WS + VirtualBox. 
Beide die gleichen Probleme wie unter Windows - in beiden laufen die VMs über NAT ins Web. An den VMs habe ich letzter Zeit nichts verändert. Ältere Sicherungspunkte der VMs  haben das gleiche Verhalten. Verbunden sind sie über ne ältere FritzBox von KabelBW. Aber über die laufen auch mein Notebook oder per WLAN Android Geräte. Bei den Updates gab es in dieser Woche nichts von MS was damit zu tun haben könnte. Das letzte Update war vom MS Office ...

Werde hier echt noch gaga ...

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## kroete73 (25. März 2019)

*AW: Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Nochmal eine Rückmeldung:
ich habe eine neue VM mit Linux unter dem VMware Player auf dem Windows 10 System aufgesetzt und zuerst die Netzwerkeinstellungen auf NAT gelassen. Gleiches Ergebnis - keinen Zugriff. Dann habe ich in der VM die Netzwerkeinstellungen umgestellt auf Bridget - und jetzt bekomme ich Zugriff auf die NAS-Weboberfläche. Langsam glaube ich, dass mein Windows einen "weg hat". Beispielsweise werden auch neu angelegte / umbenannte (oder gelöschte)  Ordner erst nach einem Refresh mit F5 (nicht mehr) angezeigt ....

völlig ratlos ...
Bernd


----------



## kroete73 (25. März 2019)

*GELÖST!! Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Hallo - letzte Meldung!

das Problem lag an einem zerschossenen Windows - nach einer Neuinstallation funktioniert jetzt wieder alles!

Grüße
Bernd


----------



## radeon2g (26. März 2019)

*AW: GELÖST!! Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*

Da muss man aber erstmal draufkommen.

Hoffe es bleibt so,


----------



## h_tobi (1. April 2019)

*AW: GELÖST!! Win 10 - keine Verbindung zur Synology NAS*



kroete73 schrieb:


> Hallo - letzte Meldung!
> 
> das Problem lag an einem zerschossenen Windows - nach einer Neuinstallation funktioniert jetzt wieder alles!
> 
> ...



Bei mir lags auch damals an Windows 10, nach nem Update war plötzlich SMB 1.0 deaktiviert. 
Dadurch hatte ich plötzlich keinen Zugriff mehr aufs NAS. Die Suche im Netz hat einige Stunden gedauert... 
Ich musste SMB 1.0 damals wieder manuell für den Lanport installieren, danach konnte ich wieder aufs NAS zugreifen.

Falls das Problem also wieder auftritt, könnte es evtl. auch daran liegen. 
 Vor allem nach Updates seitens Windows sollte man mal drauf achten.


----------

